# Sticky  RECALL: Engine Block Heater Power Cord Damage



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

*Report Receipt Date:* JUL 02, 2014 
*NHTSA Campaign Number:* 14V417000 
*Component(s):* EQUIPMENT 
*Potential Number of Units Affected:* 2,990 

[h=4] All Products Associated with this Recall [/h][h=5]Vehicle MakeModelModel Year(s)[/h]

BUICKENCORE2013-2014
BUICKVERANO2013-2014
CHEVROLETCRUZE2013-2014
CHEVROLETSONIC2012-2014


[h=4]Details [/h][h=4]5 Associated Documents [/h]*Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC
[h=5]SUMMARY:[/h]General Motors LLC (GM) is recalling certain model year 2013-2014 Buick Encore all-wheel-drive vehicles manufactured August 23, 2012, to September 9, 2013; Verano vehicles manufactured August 8, 2012, to June 20, 2013; Chevrolet Cruze vehicles manufactured August 7, 2012, to August 16, 2013, and 2012-2014 Chevrolet Sonic vehicles manufactured May 10, 2011, to August 16, 2012 equipped with a Calix oil pan/block heater. In cold temperatures, the insulation on the engine block heater cord can become damaged, allowing the wires to be exposed. [h=5]CONSEQUENCE:[/h]Exposed wires increase the risk of electrical shock and personal injury if the cord is handled while it is plugged in. [h=5]REMEDY:[/h]GM will notify owners, and dealers will replace the engine oil pan/block heater cord with a new cord that is rated for temperatures of minus 40 degree Celsius. The manufacturer has not yet provided a notification schedule. Owners may contact Buick customer service at 1-800-521-7300 or Chevrolet customer service at 1-800-222-1020. GM's number for this recall is 14257. [h=5]NOTES:[/h]Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Was just about to post this, since I got the email notification this morning. This will be the first recall that has applied to my Diesel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Just found out aboot this at my dealer while getting my free oil chg


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

In my experience, Cruzes were not tested well enough in extreme cold climates. They are such incredible cars otherwise though. Too bad, really.


----------

